
Show HN: An API with a template editor for PDF document generation and assembly - taneltahepold
https://pdfgeneratorapi.com
======
taneltahepold
Hi everyone! I’ve seen many PDF related tools on HN lately and thought to post
this. I’ve been working on this for a couple of years now as a tool to help me
with my other projects. I was working with different ERP and e-commerce
solutions where users were able to create invoices, quotes, labels and other
printouts, and the customer support was full of small modification requests
that had to be implemented by me or their developers. Eventually things got
messy and we built this tool that we have now packaged as PDF Generator API.

What sets us apart from similar services/tools is that you can embed the
template editor into your application and allow your users to make the
modifications instead of running them through support/developers.

I hope other developers and companies will benefit from the service. Any
feedback about the landing page and documentation is appreciated!

------
Scardden
Congrats on the launch! Seems like a great service. There have been a couple
of project where this would come handy.

